# Casket - competition entry



## woodbloke (29 May 2007)

I've decided to do this for an entry:







It's a casket in teak. All corner joints are secret mitre dovetails and the joint between lid and box will also be mitred. Lining will be scribed and mitred in English Walnut handle detail in ebony. An ebony plinth will be fitted. The casket has a faintly oriental look to it and seems straight forward to make.....however it isn't. There are only four external horizontal surfaces in it, the top panel, the join between lid and box, the bottom of the casket and the bottom of the plinth....every thing else is subtly curved, shaped and profiled......should be '_fun_' to make - Rob


----------



## DomValente (29 May 2007)

Sounds good Rob, like the look of the handle opener.

Dom


----------



## Paul Chapman (29 May 2007)

That looks like a very demanding piece, Rob. But the end result should be a real cracker 8) 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Alf (30 May 2007)

Well, Rob, I can see why you were bemoaning the choice of teak - secret mitred dovetails?! Gretly looking forward to seeing this one come together.

Cheers, Alf

P.S. You do like a challenge, don't you? :shock: :lol:


----------



## woodbloke (30 May 2007)

Alf":2bex5j61 said:


> Well, Rob, I can see why you were bemoaning the choice of teak - secret mitred dovetails?! Gretly looking forward to seeing this one come together.
> 
> Cheers, Alf
> 
> P.S. You do like a challenge, don't you? :shock: :lol:



Alf - at the end of the jour, and all things considered, to be fair, honest and truthful and in the words of the bard..... the envelope needs to be pushed, boundaries ought to be extended, need to hit the ground running etc, etc .....(coat, hat, umbi, door) but it's still a bit of a ](*,)


----------

